

Transportation Department Aims to Regulate Smartphone Maps - rpm4321
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/16/business/agency-aims-to-regulate-map-aids-in-vehicles.html

======
malandrew
2 seconds is an eternity. There is no reason they can't push this down to much
faster interaction by heavily caching data in the cars. Most of the built-in
navigation interfaces are far slower than they should be.

------
tn13
This is not regulation is killing innovation in that space.

